# Green Oil lights not resetting



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

The 1943, if I understand correctly, is the number of litres of fuel left until you have to change oil per the on board computer...thus it may not let you reset the lights until the number gets lower. Mine did not reset on the first try, I had to perform the procedure about three times before the car understood my intent....

BTW, I am a vet as well....24.5 yrs AF.

I used the jumper wire method in the past and it always worked. Actually, it worked too well as it reset my service interval lights as well. Heavy sigh.

jake


----------



## DocAce (Oct 23, 2007)

crewdog843 said:


> The 1943, if I understand correctly, is the number of litres of fuel left until you have to change oil per the on board computer...thus it may not let you reset the lights until the number gets lower. Mine did not reset on the first try, I had to perform the procedure about three times before the car understood my intent....
> 
> BTW, I am a vet as well....24.5 yrs AF.
> 
> ...


I wish my Bimmer knew what I wanted!


----------



## DocAce (Oct 23, 2007)

updated thread!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2805891#post2805891


----------

